# Surgery advised



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

Long story short: 
Earlier this year I found a lump on my neck. Dr sent me for ultrasound then a biopsy for the 3cm nodule. After 11 passes, the FNA still came back inconclusive. I recently had my follow up ultrasound and all looks ok, no changes. But we discovered what I thought was a harmless lump on my face is really a parotid tumor. Met with an experienced ENT today and not only did he say the parotid had to go, but after reviewing the info I brought about my thyroid as well he said he strongly advises taking out the left side of my thyroid shortly after. He said anything 3cm and over is when they start to take action, benign or malignant. I'm unsure on what to do. Should I continue to just sit back an monitor this thing or go for it? I'm worried about battling thyroid levels and meds for the rest of my life? I do have about 4 nodules, I believe two in each. That being said, if surgery, should I see about a TT? Is that easier? Thanks!


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello and Welcome to the board! I think you will find some great information here to help you along your journey. Many here have expressed that they wish they would have had a TT instead of partial because they had problems later where they had to have another surgery to remove the other half due to complications. On Nov 1 I had a TT and so far I have no regrets. It has been an easy healing. As far as the meds my understanding is that it may take some time to get the levels correct but once you do most are fine. I am just now embarking down that path and was aware that it would take time so it makes it a little easier when you know what to expect. I just knew that my thyroid was sick and it would never get well again, so the best thing in the long run was to have it all taken out. It is a personal choice and you have to do what you are comfortable with. 3cm is a large nodule and sounds that the ENT is on it which is good. Good luck! Gina


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks!! I should mention that I had lab work done back in March (none since) and my levels were good. I don't believe I'm having any issues from it besides being able to feel it pressing on my throat when I swallow.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Grenlyn,

Has anyone run any thyroid labs on you to see how the nodule is affecting it?

As far as who to see about surgery - you want to find an experienced surgeon - that means they do 4-5 removals a week. Some ENT's may qualify and some may not. I used a general surgeon who's specialty was endocraine disorders.


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

Lovlkn- I believe I just had labs to check TSH and some other common things. I didn't know they were special labs that check specifically for how it's affecting my thyroid. What do I ask for? The ENT (practicing for about 30 years now) doing my parotidectomy mentioned he does 1-2 of those a month and briefly commented he does more of those than thyroidectomies. I'm thinking either him or one of his many partners can do it well.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You might do a thyroid panel before deciding on surgery (this would include TSH, Free T3 and Free T4 and maybe antibodies like TPO Ab and Trab). A lot of us opt for a total removal since the majority of us have had thyroid problems before surgery came up, but if your thyroid is functioning okay other than the big nodule you might have success with having just one side left. Talk with your surgeon and see what he thinks; maybe ask if they will do a frozen section of the nodule during surgery while you're opened up and see if they need to remove the entire thyroid (although frozen sections can be unreliable). It's not the worst surgery in the world (I just had mine out a month ago)!


----------



## grenalynn (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you very much. So you (personally) would for sure have a partial due to size and insufficient fna results?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You want a surgeon who is perfoeming 4-5 surgeries weekly - 1-2 a monthi isn't enough in my opinion.


----------

